# Transmisor y receptor RF



## pikii (Mar 19, 2010)

hola a todos!
estoy tratando de hacer un contro RF.. antes para esto usaba unos modulos RF, los cuales eran muy faciles d montar, pero ya no los consigo x ningun lado y estoy buscando la forma de hacer un control lo mas sencillo posible..
En cuanto al circuito transmisor, el otro dia encontre uno d esos controles d alarmas d autos el cual tiene un ht12e (q es el mismo encoder q usaba para codificar los datos junto con los modulos) algunas resistencias, capacitores, diodos, y un transistor y una bobina ajustable..eso es todo el control, parece sencillo.. pero en cuanto al receptor no se como hacerlo, alguien me podria guiar masomenos a armarlo?  

espero haberme explicado bien!.. si ya existe un tema parecido avisen, yo no lo pude encontra..


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 20, 2010)

A ver si esto te dá alguna idea:
http://mx.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080303080721AAniriB
Saludos.


----------



## pikii (Mar 20, 2010)

gracias x responder tecnogirl.. yo se como funcionan los ht12e y ht12d.. lo que busco es comunicarlos por radiofrecuencia..como dije antes, yo usaba unos modulos de rf, pero ahora ya no los consigo..


----------

